# Specialized Evade-2



## saleenboy818 (Aug 29, 2011)

I’m in the market for a new helmet. I’m looking to upgrade to the evade-2 and I’m wondering since this was released in 2018, is there a possible new helmet redesign on the horizon?

Thanks,


----------

